# Stockerfest ‘18



## brookie1

Artificial lure definition from the fishing guide:

Artificial Lure: A man made lure manufactured to imitate natural bait. Artificial lures include spoons, spinners, flies and plugs made of metal, plastic, wood and other non-edible materials. They also include plastic products made to resemble worms, eggs, fish and other aquatic organisms.


----------



## Zkovach1175

brookie1 said:


> Artificial lure definition from the fishing guide:
> 
> Artificial Lure: A man made lure manufactured to imitate natural bait. Artificial lures include spoons, spinners, flies and plugs made of metal, plastic, wood and other non-edible materials. They also include plastic products made to resemble worms, eggs, fish and other aquatic organisms.


I read that earlier too. Also I thought about my defense in court and it was pretty lock stock. There’s also no mention about powerbait in the spring mill regulations so I think this was a rumor passed around. 1 guy I fished next to mentioned it to me to. I looked at him and said this cannot be considered “live” bait.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Power bait is legal


----------



## fishfray

I guess I've always just assumed it was considered bait. Seems like if the point of the gear restrictions is to limit mortality from fish swallowing the bait, then powerbait defeats the purpose. Anyways , just figured I'd bring it up for discussion. The number one rule of stockerfest: don't take it too seriously. Have fun out there guys, wish I could make it to the pond this year 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkovach1175

fishfray said:


> I guess I've always just assumed it was considered bait. Seems like if the point of the gear restrictions is to limit mortality from fish swallowing the bait, then powerbait defeats the purpose. Anyways , just figured I'd bring it up for discussion. The number one rule of stockerfest: don't take it too seriously. Have fun out there guys, wish I could make it to the pond this year
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Oh no hard feelings or anything. I still have about 9 billion dollars of spinners I haven’t tried yet anyways. LOL


----------



## PunyTrout

Mr Burgundy said:


> Power bait is legal


Are you certain? Have you asked a CO? One of the key words in Power Bait is* bait.
*
I would assume it is scented. I've never used the stuff.

I thought it was illegal to have any scented baits/materials on artificial lures-only regulated waters.


----------



## PunyTrout

** On Type D lakes, it is unlawful to use or possess live bait, dead or preserved bait, organic or processed food or scented material on any of the waters or on shore.

I know the scented materials ban is valid on type D trout lakes. So it's not a type D lake. You could be all good. Dunno. Ask a CO.


----------



## Zkovach1175

PunyTrout said:


> Are you certain? Have you asked a CO? One of the key words in Power Bait is* bait.
> *
> I would assume it is scented. I've never used the stuff.
> 
> I thought it was illegal to have any scented baits/materials on artificial lures-only regulated waters.


Given the DNR’s definition for artificial lure vs what live bait is. I’m not too worried. Again I’d fight that in court all day. I’ll continue to use it. If I get a ticket I’ll post a pic


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I asked a co a few years ago and his words exactly were non organic baits.


----------



## unclecrash

Zkovach1175 said:


> Oh no hard feelings or anything. I still have about 9 billion dollars of spinners I haven’t tried yet anyways. LOL


Id rather see you or someone else use the power bait then the spinners with treble hooks , tears them up. Single hook would probably be better but hey im not faulting anyone who goes by the rules.


----------



## unclecrash

Where are all the pics 3 days in and no pics? I am going down in a few days after I finish this rod im building 3 weight 9ft 4 piece.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Here ya go, spring mill btw


----------



## junkman

I love seeing the pictures of those mutants.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I've caught some in the winter that aren't to bad. I imagine they are a few years holdovers


----------



## antlerhunter

I'm not a trout fisherman, why the funky looking tails on those fish?


----------



## unclecrash

Is it just me or do they look worse then back in the 80's and 90's I dont remember seeing that many messed up when i used to fish them. I will see for my self in a few days LOL


----------



## unclecrash

antlerhunter said:


> I'm not a trout fisherman, why the funky looking tails on those fish?


fungus possibly, being in the tanks trying to spawn will mess them up too. rub there bellies and tails raw.


----------



## antlerhunter

okay thanks for the info. I can understand the fungus/disease, having had aquariums in the past.


----------



## unclecrash

antlerhunter said:


> okay thanks for the info. I can understand the fungus/disease, having had aquariums in the past.


they might even clip there tails to slow them down from getting the smaller guys. But never have hear that. I know from steelhead and salmon fishing that they tear there selves up pretty good when on the gravel spawning too.


----------



## Steve

Must be slow at proud lake due to the weather  Haven't made it out myself yet.


----------



## unclecrash

Steve said:


> Must be slow at proud lake due to the weather  Haven't made it out myself yet.


Wondering how high the river is getting. Might have to put on the hip boots and walk out back on the bog behind my house will tell me if its blown out bad. Im way upstream but if its up a couple feet over here im sure it will be there.


----------



## mfs686

Steve said:


> Must be slow at proud lake due to the weather  Haven't made it out myself yet.


Yeah I was planning on going tonight but the snow and wind changed my mind.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

I was going to fish proud lake today. Cold isn't an issue but cold and 30 mph wind with a fly rod sounds more frustrating than anything. I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## scooter_trasher

2018 Stockerfest promo


----------



## mfs686

scooter_trasher said:


> 2018 Stockerfest promo


That is where I do the insect collections for the HRWC in the Spring. Last year I was spotting for a guy fishing up by the bridge. First time there for him.


----------



## Steve

scooter_trasher said:


> 2018 Stockerfest promo


Cool drone footage. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## newguy

scooter_trasher said:


> 2018 Stockerfest promo


What type of drone were you using?


----------



## scooter_trasher

newguy said:


> What type of drone were you using?


I just linked it , some guy named Ed Spencer on you tube posted it


----------



## wsshaker

1st go @ Proud Lake last night. They are lookin rough, but hittin streamers as usual. Here’s a couple


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Few from my stocker fest trip today.. was VERY slow.


----------



## swampbuck

Must be like fighting a rag,without a tail


----------



## unclecrash

LOL wish they could get some nice fish like back years ago I would see one in every five or ten beat up like that.


----------



## unclecrash

wondering how they even chase a streamer .


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Actually the ones I caught today put up a pretty good fight. Can't complain, actually had fun today. Only a few guys out so had the place pretty much to myself. I work a very stressful job and don't get out much so when I do I prefer nice and quite . Gl to those that get out. I will be out every day this weekend .

Burgundy


----------



## scooter_trasher

Anyone know why the online book shows the Huron upstream of the bridge as GR instead of fly only, has it changed?
Never mind it's listed two times once as GR once as fly only


----------



## unclecrash

swampbuck said:


> Must be like fighting a rag,without a tail





Mr Burgundy said:


> Actually the ones I caught today put up a pretty good fight. Can't complain, actually had fun today. Only a few guys out so had the place pretty much to myself. I work a very stressful job and don't get out much so when I do I prefer nice and quite . Gl to those that get out. I will be out every day this weekend .
> 
> Burgundy


 These are the days I like as you stated you have the place to your self , I did over a hundred fish on a drizzly day on year in the 80's all on a midge 28# they would start rising all over the whole straight away> I come out the muddy area turned the corner to the right as I come up the straight towards the little fire pit area they were from on end to where I was rising to midges all day it went like this with noone but me out there. Gotta love it.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

I fished the Huron at proud lake yesterday, not much for fishermen. It was pretty peaceful, usually how it goes on a week day. The only down fall was the pin hole leak in my waders turned to a flood gate. Had to dump them out after fishing from the dam to fire pit, which surprisingly that stretch didn't produce a fish. I ended up landing around 15 fish all on egg patterns.

I've been fishing there for about 15 years. We all know the fish are a little on the beat-up side. This has been the worst I've seen them.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Duck-Hunter said:


> I fished the Huron at proud lake yesterday, not much for fishermen. It was pretty peaceful, usually how it goes on a week day. The only down fall was the pin hole leak in my waders turned to a flood gate. Had to dump them out after fishing from the dam to fire pit, which surprisingly that stretch didn't produce a fish. I ended up landing around 15 fish all on egg patterns.
> 
> I've been fishing there for about 15 years. We all know the fish are a little on the beat-up side. This has been the worst I've seen them.


how high is the water , is it hip-able , or chest wader deep


----------



## Duck-Hunter

It's up a little bit, I would suggest chest waders for sure.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Fished stocker fest again today. Had a blast and met another mi sportsman member (great guy). Ended up catching 27 total. All browns except for 4 bows. That's it for me for awhile, gotta get back to the work thing. Gl all and have fun

Burgundy


----------



## unclecrash

got my rod finished going down in a few days might be monday but weather warming in a few more days.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm hoping the suckers start soon on the huron


----------



## Duck-Hunter

I'll be out of town working for the next few days, my new waders should be here when I get back. Also looking at pulling the trigger on a centerpin, figure the Huron would be a good place to try it out. I will be out there Thursday or Friday then hopefully spending the weekend chasing steelhead.


----------



## unclecrash

Duck-Hunter said:


> I'll be out of town working for the next few days, my new waders should be here when I get back. Also looking at pulling the trigger on a centerpin, figure the Huron would be a good place to try it out. I will be out there Thursday or Friday then hopefully spending the weekend chasing steelhead.


lol That could be funny. Be standing down by picnic campfire as your bobber floats by the guys 100 yards down trying to fish there little hole LOL boy the looks you might get. I was thinking about carrying a Tenkara rod but who knows what people might think LOL


----------



## Aodanc

got two nice rainbows today using pheasant tails, took about 5 pattern switches to finally get the second one


----------



## unclecrash

Aodanc said:


> got two nice rainbows today using pheasant tails, took about 5 pattern switches to finally get the second one


 Seeing any rise to the midges yet ?


----------



## Aodanc

unclecrash said:


> Seeing any rise to the midges yet ?


i saw one rising, not sure if he was rising to eat or if he was just having trouble swimming.


----------



## unclecrash

Duck-Hunter said:


> I fished the Huron at proud lake yesterday, not much for fishermen. It was pretty peaceful, usually how it goes on a week day. The only down fall was the pin hole leak in my waders turned to a flood gate. Had to dump them out after fishing from the dam to fire pit, which surprisingly that stretch didn't produce a fish. I ended up landing around 15 fish all on egg patterns.
> 
> I've been fishing there for about 15 years. We all know the fish are a little on the beat-up side. This has been the worst I've seen them.


 curious are all the fish from 12 to 15 inch messed up or is it just the brood stock 20 to 24 back when I fished it a lot in the 80's most were not all messed up other then some of the bigger fish.


----------



## unclecrash

Aodanc said:


> i saw one rising, not sure if he was rising to eat or if he was just having trouble swimming.


 if there feeding on midges it will be real subtle take hardly break the water just a ringlet and a few bubbles in the middle.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

unclecrash said:


> curious are all the fish from 12 to 15 inch messed up or is it just the brood stock 20 to 24 back when I fished it a lot in the 80's most were not all messed up other then some of the bigger fish.


I didn't get into any of the small ones. The big ones are generally a little more beat up. The ones I saw Friday were in pretty rough shape. I didn't get to wade much do to very leaky waders. Thursday or Friday I plan on spending some time there. Probably be my last trip there for flies only and I'm thinking I'll be on a Brookie/Brown stream for opener .


----------



## Vicious Fishous

We hit the pond yesterday, Fishing was tough. The streamer/plugging bite was almost nonexistent. Small nymphs and egg flies under an indicator worked best. We only caught rainbows. One was so messed up looking. It’s head looked like a bull mahi mahi.


----------



## mrblond

Stopped by spring mill on the way home from work. Mostly watched. when I got there around 4 they were feeding on the surface. I don’t have best eyesight but seemed most surface takes, although some larger splashes. I wasn’t prepared to fish drys so watched for 30 minutes, decided to go set up the fly rod after I could take it anymore, and when I got my **** together and into the water in wind picked up and feeding turned off immediately. Waited for 20 minutes and never came back. Such is fishing


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Yeah there was some kind of black flies (little ones) flying around the other day. Saw a few fish come up and rise on whatever they were. Fly guys caught a few while I was there.


----------



## Jimbo 09

Tried the pond for an hour yesterday afternoon. The wind made it tough, only two others fishing. Had one follow on a gold Cleo but that was it. Only saw a few ugly rainbows cruising around.


----------



## unclecrash

*Probably little midges look like moskitos size 28 is what I use when there rising on the surface will get them like these. I use black thread tied in leave a tail of about enough tocomfortably wrao in a rib to the front of the hook LOl. Then dub on a bit of gray muskfat fur keep um thin wrap it from back to where the wing goes then wrap the tag of black thread up to the wing tie it off tie in some polypropylene for the wing white dub in a bit more muskrat up a round the wing. Then a small black head with thread. Better have a big magnifier to tie them. But they work great on the river never trie them still water. But its the same bug they are all over this time of year. *


----------



## Shoeman

Stone flies are some of the first to hatch. I've seen them on snow


----------



## unclecrash

never seen many stones come off when I do see them they are bigger size 10# to 14 and only a few here and there. Then later Ive seen the big black stone. But best hatches I see on that river have been the small midges. A few mayfly that are a grayish look like maybe hendricksons.


----------



## unclecrash

Had my seine over my net years ago and also found quite a few cased caddis.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Well I stopped by the river yesterday just to check things out, we were bored . River is running high after the rain we got. I think I stumbled upon some kind of sacrafial poaching scene. Saw a big blood spot on the ground with roe next to it along with two incense burning...very weird


----------



## Shoeman

There might be a link...


https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/neighborhood-diversity.613807/#post-6730953


----------



## Mr Burgundy

After watching a few videos and seeing some of you guys use a midge I tied some up last night. Can't wait to get out there and toss the new flies and see how they do


----------



## wsshaker

Browns crushing the streamers. Caught some clean looking browns with fins too LoL


----------



## Duck-Hunter

wsshaker said:


> Browns crushing the streamers. Caught some clean looking browns with fins too LoL


Look at the prop on that thing! Never saw a stocker with a motor like that lol. 

Hit the river with my buddy yesterday, I took my centerpin with me to drift some flies. I went 1-4. Had a good time, the water is HIGH lol. Can’t wait for it to come down.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I went out today. Very tough going for me, only managed 4 or 5.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That's interesting, I had no idea u could use a centerpin during restriction season


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Mr Burgundy said:


> That's interesting, I had no idea u could use a centerpin during restriction season


It’s flies only, not fly rods only. At least to my understanding. Didn’t read anything about reel/gear restrictions. I even use spinning gear some times. Fun hooking into a big stocker on a 5’ UL.


----------



## scooter_trasher

steelheaders have been running wet flies with spin rigs for as long as I can remember, even works under bobbers


----------



## Vicious Fishous

We hit it Thursday. It was as high as I’ve ever seen it. We took our kayaks and had the place to ourselves. The fishing was tougher than usual. But we managed some nice mutant trout.


----------



## dinoday

You see guys online sometimes act like just touching a trout will kill the entire fishery...then you see a picture of trout that look like they had their noses and tails cut off and realize they are a lot tougher than given credit for :lol:
Nice job!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I wasn't sure if it was fly restricted to fly rod or just fly. Everytime I go out I just use my fly rod, I might check into using my center pin out there. As that would be a riot


----------



## PunyTrout

Vicious Fishous said:


> But we managed some nice mutant trout.
> View attachment 308618


No offense, but that Rainbow Trout may be the ugliest trout I have ever had the misfortune of laying my eyes upon.

Maybe there should be a contest here on M-S for the picture posted of the ugliest/least photogenic trout caught at Stockerfest. I'd be willing to send a few lures to the winner. So far @Vicious Fishous is the leader on the board.


----------



## 6Speed

Mr Burgundy said:


> I wasn't sure if it was fly restricted to fly rod or just fly. Everytime I go out I just use my fly rod, I might check into using my center pin out there. As that would be a riot


You can use a salmon rod it you want. It's what's on the end of the line that matters to the law.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

That’s funny you mention that. When my buddy went to take the pic, he asked if I wanted to cover the fins. I said let’s show this thing for what it is.


----------



## mbirdsley

PunyTrout said:


> No offense, but that Rainbow Trout may be the ugliest trout I have ever had the misfortune of laying my eyes upon.
> 
> Maybe there should be a contest here on M-S for the picture posted of the ugliest/least photogenic trout caught at Stockerfest. I'd be willing to send a few lures to the winner. So far @Vicious Fishous is the leader on the board.


Looks like he is mouthing kill me. Please for the love of god get it over with. Lol.. nice fish though.


----------



## PunyTrout

I was half serious about having a contest. My only stipulation is _you _have to pose _with the fish. _We'll have to confirm that it's not a stock photo from the internet and be able to judge who has the uglier mug...

Maybe @Steve can get in on the prizes and award a M-S hat or something too.

Mark me down for some custom made spinners or jigs for targeting the species of the winners choice.

The deadline will be posting a picture before Friday, April 27th at midnight before the trout opener on Saturday.

For far Vicious Fishous is walking away with the lures unless someone else can come up with the goods.


----------



## Steve

Vicious Fishous said:


> We hit it Thursday. It was as high as I’ve ever seen it. We took our kayaks and had the place to ourselves. The fishing was tougher than usual. But we managed some nice mutant trout.
> View attachment 308618
> View attachment 308619
> View attachment 308620


Nicely done. Sounds like yaks might be the way to go right now. I like the looks of that streamer. Have tied some similar myself.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit the lake and river today. Pond was dead so headed over to the river. Caught 1 bow on a brown egg and that was it. Grabbed the wrong rod (9wt) so it wasn't much fun. Gl if u get out

Burgundy


----------



## unclecrash

Took my 3 weight I built out yesterday it did good caught a dirty dozen all browns all on streamers of various sizes,ton of midges hatching. They were all in the bushes along with a stonefly hatch for a while not a lot but they were hatching, I was a bit surprised never seen them like I did yesterday I would see one or two the whole day.


----------



## Fishsmith85

With the catch and keep opening tomorrow does the proud lake park stay open all night. Thinking about heading down there tonight after work at midnight to try and fish, just wondered if it’s gated off or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclecrash

yes you can start keeping them at 12:01 midnight. people will get there early and camp on a spot. I think even the back lot is open. Last year it was saves on a long walk to the damn if thats where your heading.


----------



## Fishsmith85

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclecrash

Good luck, I didnt fish all the way back at the damn, but the Asian fellow in the kayak ame bty me saying they are stacked up good back there. He kept smiling saying hundreds of fish a few turns from the damn.


----------



## unclecrash

I never seen so many yaks on the river so early I used to fish it in the 80's and might see a boat or two. There had to be 20 plus coming up stream and only one or two fisherman. I would notice the fjsh scatter for a bit but tend to come back into the hole.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

IT'S TROUT TIME


----------



## unclecrash

was going to hit it last night at midnight ,but said getting too old for it. Will just go pick them over in a day or two maybe monday. There not going no where with the high water , I remember getting them years ago into early June. hard to find them but they are there.


----------



## PunyTrout

PunyTrout said:


> I was half serious about having a contest. My only stipulation is _you _have to pose _with the fish. _We'll have to confirm that it's not a stock photo from the internet and be able to judge who has the uglier mug...
> 
> Maybe @Steve can get in on the prizes and award a M-S hat or something too.
> 
> Mark me down for some custom made spinners or jigs for targeting the species of the winners choice.
> 
> The deadline will be posting a picture before Friday, April 27th at midnight before the trout opener on Saturday.
> 
> So far Vicious Fishous is walking away with the lures unless someone else can come up with the goods.


We have a winner. Vicious Fishous. PM sent.


----------



## Dead Bird




----------



## Dead Bird

Hey.... not fair... but mine did end up on the smoker....


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I went today, however I did not fair ad well. Only hit 1 small bow that didn't look to good. Let him go in search of better fish.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Hit the river for a little bit yesterday. Had to do a recon mission to see where they are holding after the opener. Got @kcud rellik rolling into town today. It’s been a few years since him and I beat up on the stockers. I had my 3 big ones within a half hour. Looks like I will be firing up the smoker in the next couple of days.


----------



## LostTexan2008

Nice fish guys! Just moved to the state and going to head out tomorrow. What are y'all seeing they like to bite out there? Always fly fished with traditional flies but didn't know if these would bite top water or not. Thanks!!


----------



## slowpaya

:Welcome: there tex, just my 2 cents worth,not familiar w/ fishery.......but:Welcome:


----------



## LostTexan2008

Thanks!!


----------



## unclecrash

LostTexan2008 said:


> Thanks!!


I always use corm delmonte whole kernnel corn on a gold truturn with some 4 pound test. with a tiny split to get it down and stack as many kernnels on the hook threw the side out the other about 4 or 6 I actually push a couple up onto the line mankes it easier to thread the last few. leave the hook point covered by the last on pull the restback down. Or crawlers work great fished same way lite to win. Or dead minnows or if you want to tote live ones have fun. Best three ways in my opinion. All though I am a deadly streamer fisherman and could go down there any day and get them even after the opener when people are using live bait. Powerbait eggs work. Truthfully if I go down to get them on the opener all I take is one can of corn but in a easy to open contsiner that dont leak all over where I can open itwhile standing in the river. Big streamers were working well for me the only time I fished this year gor twelve nice big browns all had to be 16 inch and 3 to 4 pounds. Some take it on a fast rip some like it tumbled dead drift some like it short twitched ,I just keep changing it up and the streamers they will follow tthen they wont once they see it a half a dozen times got to trick them.


----------



## unclecrash

Boy it has to be blown out pretty good now be fishing till june. Makes it harder to get to them.


----------



## fishfray

Has anyone seen the water at proud lake today? How's the clarity/flow? Was planning to fish it tomorrow, thanks 

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Should be interesting fishing for the next few days on the river lol


----------



## Steve

Mr Burgundy said:


> Should be interesting fishing for the next few days on the river lol


Yeah, you never know what sort of "brown trout" you might find.


----------



## panfisher07

Steve said:


> Yeah, you never know what sort of "brown trout" you might find.


How has the fishing been before the rain? Any info appreciated


----------



## unclecrash

there is fish in the river caught one at the damn and a couple more down stream. Seen several pods of two and three in the usual spots holding tight though, betting its even tougher to get to them now in waders.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

unclecrash said:


> there is fish in the river caught one at the damn and a couple more down stream. Seen several pods of two and three in the usual spots holding tight though, betting its even tougher to get to them now in waders.


U caught some before the rain or after ?


----------



## unclecrash

few days before it.


----------



## unclecrash

Yakers were saying they were seeing them also. My second my luck hooked up as they came a round the corner and seen me landing it so they stopped over and asked if he could gopro them and i told him no problem.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I was going to say LOL, I checked it today and let's just say it was less than ideal conditions


----------



## unclecrash

Ya its got to be way high cause when I was there Im 5ft9 and was not wanting to wade threw sections I have in the past. My vest was soaked about third the way up trying to get to a spot without going through all the tangled up brush. I turned a round and busted trail what a nightmare. getting too old for this crap wish the water would drop. Need my kayak.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

It was pretty night to say the least today lmbo


----------

